# Expanding array capacity



## rage (Feb 11, 2009)

Is there a way to expand storage capacity of a (hardware) raid array while still allowing NFS clients to read from it? I know I can unmount the array and use growfs. Simple enough, but is there a way to do this while the system is online?


----------



## brd@ (Feb 11, 2009)

No.

If you do try growfs, make sure you have a backup of the data when messing with the file system.


----------

